# Sticky  REVIEW: 151 Motorsports (Annapolis, Md)



## Fast GXP (Oct 14, 2012)

Had them do a full stereo install, sound deaden and HID install.

The Good: 
JL Cleansweep installed no problem
Amp installed no problem
Driver HID installed no problem

The Bad:

Windows were tinted satisfactorily, their tinter has a big opinion of himself but managed to do light scratching to both of my rear fenders. They fixed it but not before the tinter gave me this horrible stink eye as if it was somehow my fault. Still have some bubbling 3 weeks later that I am giving more time to go away.

Passenger HID now has condensation in the morning, took it back for fix and it still fills up with condensation.

Scratched up my GXP wheel. They did offer to fix but it was too expensive to fix so they discounted some work. I agreed to this.

Sound deadening to front doors was amateurish at best also cut away the plastic water shield on stock doors for no reason.

Sub box wasn't carpeted, they just laid some carpeting over it to hide it.

Drive front door speaker starting cutting out after sound deadening. They wouldn't answer my calls so I fixed it myself (this would be 3rd time going back to them).



THE WORST part which I found today by removing the rear doors was that they didn't even screw in the rear door speakers all the way. Instead of making a wood baffle to fit them properly they used long screws to just hold the speakers in place, just barely in place. There is a big gap all around because they didn't want to take the time to make a baffle.

I'm disgusted. Apparently you can't pay anyone to do good work anymore.

There are also other minor issues with them not checking their work and me finding it before I left their shop on a few occasions which they fixed before I left.

Would not recommend.

Picture of rear speakers so no one can claim BS. Posting this because I've tried to call for three days now with no answers. Never had a problem getting a hold of them before. Also stopped answering my emails.



















Amazing front sound deadening job:


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Beware: 151 Motorsports, Annapolis, Md*

FastGXP, could you post a pic of the actual invoice for the members here?


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Beware: 151 Motorsports, Annapolis, Md*

Sorry about your experience with them. You would think if your paying someone to do work for you. It would turn a little better than that. It's been three weeks since you had your windows done. All bubbling should have dissipated by now.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Beware: 151 Motorsports, Annapolis, Md*



tintbox said:


> Sorry about your experience with them. You would think if your paying someone to do work for you. It would turn a little better than that. It's been three weeks since you had your windows done. All bubbling should have dissipated by now.


There should not be bubbling in the first place.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Beware: 151 Motorsports, Annapolis, Md*

That sucks. I would definitely take it back and make them fix it, the rear speaker mounting is unacceptable by any standard.

Let's see how long it takes for the usuals to get in here and say it's your fault for not paying $10,000 for the install.


----------



## topperge (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: Beware: 151 Motorsports, Annapolis, Md*

As I said on the GTO boards, call your credit card company and put a stop to the charges. That'll be the best thing you can do to get them talking again.

If you need a local guy to fix it let me know, Chris Torney is back to installing full time out of Sterling.


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Beware: 151 Motorsports, Annapolis, Md*

What a shame, all that sweet gear mounted like that...shops like that kill me. Good for you for putting them on blast. As an installer I like to take tons of pictures of my installs, after all they are free these days. I would insist on pictures of the install from any shop I would go to in order to prove a quality install. That install is total mess, I'm so sorry my heart goes out to you.


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Beware: 151 Motorsports, Annapolis, Md*

That is ****ing awful.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Beware: 151 Motorsports, Annapolis, Md*

yeah from looking at this there is no excuse for what you went through.

can you tell us a lil more about how you arrived at the decision to use them in the first place? 

Bing


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Beware: 151 Motorsports, Annapolis, Md*



simplicityinsound said:


> *Can you tell us a lil more about how you arrived at the decision to use them in the first place? *
> 
> Bing


+1 This I gotta see.


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Beware: 151 Motorsports, Annapolis, Md*



astrochex said:


> There should not be bubbling in the first place.


This.

Also, it really pains me to hear people bringing their cars to a *CAR AUDIO* shop looking for *WINDOW TINT*.  Tint is truly something that needs to be done by a person/shop that specializes in it and has had _years of experience_. A lot of times, I hear about idiots getting their cars tinted at a 12-volt shop, and what ends up happening is some 3rd party sub-contractor (often times, some teenager who just recently signed up for a TintDude account) does a half-assed job of it -- with little, to no accountability.
Seriously, wtf.

Would you go to a sushi bar and ask for a bean & cheese burrito?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

actually most car audio shops will have tinter, most arent full time but roving contractors that go from place to place. and i can tell you from experience, for some odd reason, tinters tend to be the biggest prima donnas 

to the OP, a point was raised elsewhere and i kinda agree with it, since you just registered here and your first two posts are a negative review of a shop, can you please show an invoice proving that indeed this shop did the car? Because we have guys over on other forums who knows this shop and they can verify that indeed it is one of their receipts.

we of course want to make sure the bad shops get caught but at the same time, we dont want people to take advantage of the situation and post fake reviews, as i have seen done plenty of times by cross town rivals of a certain business establishment. i am of course not stipulating that you are posting a fake review, but just want to make sure to dot my i s and cross my t s.

so please post up some more info for us? 

b


----------



## Fast GXP (Oct 14, 2012)

I browse this forum for deals on amps/speakers etc...

I am in the Army and travel all of the country and recently moved here to Maryland. I was told about this shop by someone who has a friend working their. I post over at the ls1gto.com and g8 forums which I frequent a lot and have a good reputation at.

For more information on my experience see this thread: Beware: 151 Motorsports in Annapolis Maryland - LS1GTO.com Forums

I took it back to get fixed yesterday and only had more problems. I should have went with my gut and not gone back to them but I didn't want to lose more money by going to someone else.

You can't make up **** like this in a movie.


My wife was the one who picked it up from the shop yesterday (third visit to them to fix the dynamat issue and HID light) because I was in class all day (Grad' school). I was finally able to check out their work today. Right front door speaker not working.

dynamat goop on outside of front doors that I had to claybar off. I also had to open it up again to fix the speaker...loose wire that I was only able to partially get working because it was soldered so I taped it into a position that got the tweeter working again.

And to top it all off, the cut the dynamat with a razor blade while on the door and cut right into my paint on the inside of the doors. Proof:




























I also have an audio file showing the tweeter not working on the right front speaker after getting it back (a new problem).

Unsmurfing believable.


----------



## Fast GXP (Oct 14, 2012)

Tint is still bubbled. So what are my options? Challenge the CC charge and get the money back on install for front and rear speakers and window tint since they never did it correctly (I had to fix it twice spending a couple hours to do it)? Every time I take my car to them to repair their screw up they manage to screw something else up or damage my car. 

Anyone know a DC area shop that can do pro bono publico repairs? This has turned into a money pit. People wonder why people stop buying audio gear from mom and pop shops...

They didn't break out the cost of labor for tint install or dynamat so how do I get my money back on that?

Get this insult. Alan Brentzel, the owner, told me he gave me big discounts on labor and my wife was told they were doing us a favor getting it fixed in one day.

This has been my experience... 

I imagine others have gotten things done without issue, though I'm not sure how given my experience.


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

Fast GXP said:


> Tint is still bubbled. So what are my options? Challenge the CC charge and get the money back on install for front and rear speakers and window tint since they never did it correctly (I had to fix it twice spending a couple hours to do it)? Every time I take my car to them to repair their screw up they manage to screw something else up or damage my car.
> 
> Anyone know a DC area shop that can do pro bono publico repairs? This has turned into a money pit. People wonder why people stop buying audio gear from mom and pop shops...
> 
> ...


Sucks to hear.

If possible, I would dispute on the CC.

I would post the shop owner's name and a review of the ****ty work they did as many places as possible on the web. Let Google's web crawlers do the rest so that would-be future customers may be aware.


----------



## Fast GXP (Oct 14, 2012)

^I'm not trying to defame them only post my review on sites I already have an account for.

The people I know in the car world are already spreading the word, but I'm not asking them to.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear you had a VERY negative experience at a shop. As a former installer at a couple of different shops, let me assure you that not all experiences with stereo shops turn out like this. I can offer no excuses or really any words to cheer you up, except to let you know that there are still people out there that DO take pride in their work. I am sorry you found someone who didn't.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Fast GXP said:


> Had them do a full stereo install, sound deaden and HID install.
> 
> The Good:
> JL Cleansweep installed no problem
> ...



WOW...I cant even believe a shop would have the guts to give a customer their car back in this condition. Sorry bro that you have to deal with this headache. whats is the status of your rides condition now?


----------



## Devourment (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Beware: 151 Motorsports, Annapolis, Md*



takeabao said:


> That is ****ing awful.


^This. 

And yeah, any updates?


----------



## Fast GXP (Oct 14, 2012)

I ended up having them fix the main issues. Took three visits but they eventually solved a majority of the problems. Of course they gave me the line about, "we fired the guy who did this work," which we all know is BS.

I've since traded this car and now have a 2014 Taurus SHO. Actually looking for a GOOD installer for my current build.


----------

